

Auctioned for charity: XO Laptop (OLPC) signed by Tronguy, xkcd, homerstar runner, c&h, and more...  - kn0thing
http://breadpig.com/blog/?p=30

======
kn0thing
All the proceeds are going to OLPC with the request that they stop shipping
with Windows :)

On a more serious note and in case you're wondering, yes, I'm [feeling rather
conflicted](<http://breadpig.com/blog/?p=32>) with all the recent charges
against OLPC.

I'm chatting with [Ivan](<http://radian.org/notebook/sic-transit-gloria-
laptopi>) about a potential alternative organization, but I also don't feel
great about changing the recipient after folks had already started bidding...
(thoughts?)

